# Hymer Air Conditionr Info



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Good morning.
I'm still battling to get hold of a user manuaul/ instruction sheet for the ceiling mounted Air Conditioner in my 1989 Hymer 660. The only form of any id is a paper sticker with the words : MODEL E 100 found inside the unit after the cover has been removed.
I've contacted Truma but was informed that they've never made such a unit. They suggested Electrolux but to no avail.
I would appreciate any communication with a owner of a Hymer of similar vintage that might be able to help get this machine working before the long , hot & steamy summer sets in 8) 
Love Lovejoy


----------



## 110929 (Mar 28, 2008)

On a 1991 Hymer my ac unit is a travel cool unit. The operation is fairly simple. There will be a tank of water under one of the seats. From here water is pumped up to the roof unit and through a small hole so that it squirts on to a spinning disc. The disc throws the water everywhere within the top unit, like a shower. Through this water shower air is blown by the fan from outside to inside. The heat in the air evaporates the water and it is this process which takes heat from the air, cooling it. The surplus water is then collected in the base of the top unit and returned to the tank by gravity. 
Not much can go wrong, possible faults are, pump not working (any pump will do), water jet hole blocked (remove the water feed pipe, connect a bike pump and blow it free). Hope this helps


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

*Hymer "Air Conditioner"*

Thanks owen-money for that very enlightining info.
Since first posting the original plea for help, I have been informed by a kind suscriber that the unit is called a "Trav-I-Cool" . Whilst I have a rudimentry idea of the operating procedure I would really appreciate a copy of the instructions.
Once more many thanks for you interest 
Regards Lovejoy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_There will be a tank of water under one of the seats. From here water is pumped up to the roof unit and through a small hole so that it squirts on to a spinning disc. The disc throws the water everywhere within the top unit, like a shower. Through this water shower air is blown by the fan from outside to inside. The heat in the air evaporates the water and it is this process which takes heat from the air, cooling it. The surplus water is then collected in the base of the top unit and returned to the tank by gravity. _

Sounds like a recipe for *Legionnaire's Disease*!

I wonder if the instructions suggest adding some disinfectant.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

pippin said:


> _There will be a tank of water under one of the seats. From here water is pumped up to the roof unit and through a small hole so that it squirts on to a spinning disc. The disc throws the water everywhere within the top unit, like a shower. Through this water shower air is blown by the fan from outside to inside. The heat in the air evaporates the water and it is this process which takes heat from the air, cooling it. The surplus water is then collected in the base of the top unit and returned to the tank by gravity. _
> 
> Sounds like a recipe for *Legionnaire's Disease*!
> 
> I wonder if the instructions suggest adding some disinfectant.


I was just going to post exactly the same !


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Travel Cool*

We had one fitted to our Hymer 640 not long before we sold it. Think it was supplied to Hambiltons by CAK Tanks at Nuneaton. They might have instructions - or if not, try Hambiltons at Preston, they might be bale to supply a photocopy.

Smick


----------

